
Show HN: Get Started with the Chrome DevTools Console - kaycebasques
https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-devtools/console/get-started
======
kaycebasques
I write all the official DevTools docs. My docs philosophy is “more energy put
into a doc = more knowledge retained”. So I strive to make my tutorials as
interactive as possible. DevTools is particularly fun because I can embed the
interactivity directly into the page. In other words, you learn how to use the
Console by opening DevTools on the very tutorial page. You press buttons and
see messages get logged. You use the Console to change the text content of a
DOM node on the page, etc.

My other philosophy is to solicit feedback as much as possible. I’m always on
the hunt for new ways to find out if users actually find my docs useful. At
the bottom of the page I make a personal appeal for feedback. My reasoning is
that people have banner blindness around feedback, but if they know that it’s
actually coming from me, and that I actually look at it, they’ll be more
likely to take a moment and respond.

